# Mario Kart - Online - 12player Urban Tourney



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't believe this hasn't been done yet - lets have some dates and times please people - How about tonight?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 11, 2009)

Might be interested.....only I'm rubbish at MK. My sprog could probably kick a few butts though.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 11, 2009)

definitely up for this, as long as you all don't mind losing


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't got this game. Is it really good then?

(edited, so no more smartarse comments please!)


----------



## electroplated (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> I haven't got this game. Is it really god then?



that might be going a bit far, but it's certainly one of my favourites! 

definitely worth checking out if you liked the old mario kart games, or just fancy a racing game thats got fun and racing in equal measure


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

oooh. I've got MK. am shit though.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 11, 2009)

i play with a classic controller rather than the wheel - seem to do better that way (probably because I spent so long playing it on the N64)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

Classic controller here too - I'm SNES taught.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

I use remote and nunchuck but then I don't think I've played mario kart since getting a classic controller.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Classic controller here too - I'm SNES taught.



Yep me too, fairly ok game, better than the GC one but not as good as the DS version. I'd love to play in the tourney but my Wii wont connect to my Orange broadband...


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Up for this.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 11, 2009)

really want this game.  couldn't find it last pay day, and trapsed round zavvi, hmv and second hand game shops.   

I'd be up for it, anyway...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup, count me in!


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll see if I can pick up the game in town on Saturday.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2009)

Does someone wanna throw a date into the mix then? 

My mrs does sign language on a Wednesday and dancing on a Monday so those days work best for me!!! Although not this Wednesday, going to see Metallica. Weekends are usually a no go due to having to spend time doing shit round the house or errands for the Mrs. :s


----------



## Addy (Feb 23, 2009)

Count me in!
Who's good at Rainbow Road mirrored? 
I'm good any night after the tv has died.. ie after shameless/skins/whateverthemrsiswatching....waterlooroad....etc


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm shite at any track mirrored, just confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 23, 2009)

Addy said:


> Count me in!
> Who's good at Rainbow Road mirrored?



If you are, then you've got far too much time on your hands...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2009)

Regular Rainbow Road and I'll own you all. Can we do this after the weekend so I can go to my parents and get my copy back form my Dad?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 23, 2009)

editor said:


> I'll see if I can pick up the game in town on Saturday.



You won't regret it. It's my most played Wii game I reckon. Nothing is better multi player.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2009)

In the meantime do people want to throw in their friend codes, I think we'll need these to set up a room thingy anyway won't we? Not sure, never done it before. Anyway:

038834754678


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd post a friend code for this ... but ... err ... I don't know how to get it. 

Any tips gratefully received!


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Mar 17, 2009)

Well up for this!

I play almost nightly online anyway!

Anyone else unlocked the usage of your mii to race with?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 17, 2009)

squirmy the 2nd said:


> Well up for this!
> 
> I play almost nightly online anyway!
> 
> Anyone else unlocked the usage of your mii to race with?



Yup, if you ever see a speccy faced ade flying around, that's me! (maybe!)

Not played it for a while now to be honest, have got hooked on PES.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2010)

What happened to this plan?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 7, 2010)

editor said:


> I haven't got this game. Is it really good then?
> 
> (edited, so no more smartarse comments please!)


 
Loved it on the SNes but the wii version leaves me cold.


----------

